# Another fox



## Playful Little Foxy (Dec 24, 2009)

That's me. I'm a little, cute, yiffable fox


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

Yiffable  oh jeez XD


----------



## Playful Little Foxy (Dec 24, 2009)

Well I thought it was a nice touch!!!! xD


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 24, 2009)

oh dear


----------



## quayza (Dec 24, 2009)

Ha funny


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

Lol it kinda was =]


----------



## Playful Little Foxy (Dec 24, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> oh dear


Not deer, fox!.. Wait.. oh, *dear*! Not *deer*. My bad.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 24, 2009)

Can I yiff you?


----------



## quayza (Dec 24, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Can I yiff you?



lol


----------



## Playful Little Foxy (Dec 24, 2009)

Oh lord, I have a feeling I'm going to regret saying that. >w<


----------



## Gight (Dec 24, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Playful Little Foxy (Dec 24, 2009)

Gight said:


> Welcome.


Thank you! :3


----------



## quayza (Dec 24, 2009)

Playful Little Foxy said:


> Oh lord, I have a feeling I'm going to regret saying that. >w<



Careful with what you say. I think you should be ok though.


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 24, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Playful Little Foxy (Dec 24, 2009)

I'll make sure to be especially careful now. x3


----------



## quayza (Dec 24, 2009)

Have a great time here


----------



## Playful Little Foxy (Dec 24, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> Welcome to the forum.


Thank you very much!! ^^
Hmm, saber tooth tiger. That's rare! Nice to see some variety heh. Most wonderful indeed. :3


----------



## Playful Little Foxy (Dec 24, 2009)

quayza said:


> Have a great time here


I'm sure I will, thank you :3


----------



## quayza (Dec 24, 2009)

Im all about variety


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 24, 2009)

Playful Little Foxy said:


> Oh lord, I have a feeling I'm going to regret saying that. >w<



Is that a yes? :3

CON
SEN
TING


----------



## Playful Little Foxy (Dec 24, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Is that a yes? :3
> 
> CON
> SEN
> TING


You, my friend, are a card. A funny one, but one none the less.


----------



## quayza (Dec 24, 2009)

Playful Little Foxy said:


> You, my friend, are a card. A funny one, but one none the less.



So am i. Dragons are funny too.


----------



## Playful Little Foxy (Dec 24, 2009)

Lol, you wanna be a card?
Just messing. :3


----------



## quayza (Dec 24, 2009)

Im an ACE and a KING


----------



## Playful Little Foxy (Dec 24, 2009)

quayza said:


> Im an ACE and a KING


Well, that is indeed impressive. You could win in one move in Blackjack.


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

Lol XD


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Dec 24, 2009)

Why yes you are yiffable. But a little young. "looks at avatar" I dont want chris hanson from dateline arresting me.

Welcome


----------



## Telnac (Dec 24, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> Why yes you are yiffable. But a little young. "looks at avatar" I dont want chris hanson from dateline arresting me.
> 
> Welcome


*LOL*

Any bio to go along with your yiffable fox?


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

thats not yiffable i want to PEEE ON UUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Qoph (Dec 26, 2009)

Sorry for coming in late, but this forum is more about fursonas and related issues, while this topic seems more like an introduction.  I'm closing this, if the OP wants to make another topic about a specific fursona then they can.


----------

